
Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now - jabo
https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca
======
38911BBF
Allthough everything in this medium article might be factually correct, it
doesn't seem to me that Tomas Pueyo has any kind of relevant medical or
microbiological education to base the content in this article upon. It content
just seems to be just a mishmash of stuff gathered on the internet. My fear of
this kind of medical bro-science writing is that it is probably doing more
harm than good. Please leave this kinds of writeups to the experts. The
situation is far too serious for armchair experts to be doling out advice.

~~~
gonkhair
What are you complaining about? He's taken some available data, made some
points and illustrated them using graphs.

You might not find it edifying enough (PS I like the bro-science phrase!),
however, it might spur an actual medical science specialist to do some real
figures.

PPS. I put up coronavirus posters up at work a week ago last Monday and
brought some hand-sanitiser in. Everyone laughed and poked-fun, some even
baulked when I demanded they hand-sanitise at my desk. No jokes any more,
people are even washing their hands.

~~~
JoachimS
> people are even washing their hands.

Mind blown.

~~~
oferzelig
Hands washed.

------
liuqy
Nonetheless, the point stands: social distancing now. That's what we and
everyone can act to help. There is no getting around.

